# 13.3 mm drill bit



## aggromere (Aug 22, 2010)

Does anyone know what the fractional equivalent to the 13.3 mm drill bit is.  I make a lot of el presidente kits (uses 35/64) and was wondering if my bit and closed end mandrel will work on the 13.3.  Was thinking about making some el grandes.

thanks.


----------



## ldb2000 (Aug 22, 2010)

The 35/64" is bigger then 13.5mm so I would say no . Here is a chart from the library that shows equivalent sizes http://content.penturners.org/misc/hutdrills.pdf


----------



## Wildman (Aug 22, 2010)

Looks like you need either a 33/64 or 17/32 Bit

inch/mm CONVERSION CHART

http://mdmetric.com/tech/cvtcht.htm

33/64'' Drill Bit for Pen Turning

http://www.amazon.com/33-Drill-Bit-Pen-Turning/dp/B001GT8CQI

Milwaukee 48-89-0531 Thunderbolt 17/32-Inch Silver and Deming Twist Drill Bit

http://www.amazon.com/Milwaukee-48-89-0531-Thunderbolt-32-Inch-Silver/dp/B000CSQLKS

Can find cheaper 17/32 bits


----------



## johnnycnc (Aug 22, 2010)

13.3mm = .5236
There is no common direct fractional equivalent.


----------



## ed4copies (Aug 22, 2010)

EVERYONE SHOULD download and print the chart from Hut.  Then, use your caliper to measure pen tubes, before you choose the drill bit.  

It's really MUCH simpler that guessing and, if you make the hole too small, you know just which bit is the next larger.

I have done this for several years.  You can get "page protectors" at the OfficeMax type stores and the sheet can hang from your ceiling, right above the drill press.

Try it!!!


----------



## snyiper (Aug 23, 2010)

Or Laminate it it last longer!


----------

